# Western Headstall vs English Brible



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Why not...a bridle is a bridle.

Biggest difference between English and western that you can see is English has a noseband {not a tiedown} western does not.

Both ride with a bit, both disciplines can have a curb chain or not.
A browband, cheek pieces, reins, throatlatch are standard to both...
Use whatever style of rein you like the most.

Have you ever realized how many ride "western" with a English bit? 
So why not a English headstall with western saddle...if you want it to more resemble a western headstall just remove the noseband.

I've seen it done many times...not surprising nor does it "look funny" to me either. If it makes the horse happier and better controlled with gentleness...go for it!!

If you already have a browband western bridle, _use it_...maybe just use a English bit if that is what your horse is happiest going in...

_jmo..._


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

But will it make much of a difference for her? I have her in a full cheek snaffle bit in a western sliding ear headstall
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ligoleth (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't believe so, in regards as to if it will matter. I think what matters most is the bit, but many horses are versatile as to what bits they like and can tolerate. If it fits well, it should work. I believe it only matters if you are showing.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

One thing to consider is whether or not the western bridle has a throatlatch. Curb bits, when pulled back, tighten on the poll, whereas snaffles will loosen on the poll. Without a throatlatch, you run the risk of the bridle coming off when you need it most. Last summer my barn hosted a big trail ride fundraiser for the resident therapeutic non-profit. There ended up being a wasp nest on one of the trails, and when one of the groups went by it, the wasps stung the horses. One was wearing a western headstall without a throatlatch (and with a snaffle), and as the rider tried to get the horse under control, the headstall came off. The rider ended up having to bail and luckily the horse eventually found her way back to the trailhead


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree with Deschutes...if the bit is correctly sized and placed in her mouth it should not make a difference.

Now, actually though a full-cheek bit is supposed to be used with bit keepers to stabilize the rotation of the mouthpiece so it hangs properly and doesn't "poke" the roof of the mouth and for safety reasons of not getting those "wings" caught on anything.

Rarely do people do "the right thing" anymore it seems by so many pictures I have seen. 
Lazy or uneducated, don't know which it is.

Full-cheek bits were also used on horses that were harder to turn as the wing helps that fact and it is near impossible to pull that bit through the mouth with that wing on it. It is also seen on a horse who rides with their mouth open so again bit pull through doesn't occur.
Maybe you don't even need a full-cheek bit itself but a eggbutt, d-ring or o-ring with the same mouthpiece. Then you would less resemble a English bridle if that truly bothers you.

My western browband bridle_* has *_a throatlatch, *no* noseband... so losing it... well, hasn't happened and hope it never does.:-o
I don't have a one-ear bridle so don't know about that.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I groom a polo pony whose brains start to fry halfway through the season. He always gets three days of checking or moving cattle, or checking fence, changing water, anyway three days of ranch riding.

He goes best in a full double bridle. So off he goes all trimmed up in his English bridle and double reins. After that he finishes the season here well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Just take off the nose band. And, consider using an eggbut or D ring, or loose ring snaffle . full cheek snaffles present to many opportunites to get snagged on things. most consider them training snaffles, some ride in them all the time. 

I use a loose ring, double jointed snaffle for ALL kinds of riding. works great.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I do most of the time!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can use whatever bridle you prefer, as the horse won't care. Just make sure you have bit keepers for that full cheek. They're ineffective and can be painful for the horse if not stabilized by bit keepers.

I use a full cheek low port on my TB. He actually prefers it to any other bit, and it's all about what makes the horse soft and willing to work.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

One thing to mention, if you take the noseband off the English bridle and using a snaffle bit, just put a chin strap on so the bit doesn't slide through the mouth if for some reason you pull on one rein. It can happen.


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

This is my set up on Amy. This is with her tom thumb not full cheek









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Some western headstalls could probably carry a bit keeper; it all depends on exactly how the headstall attaches to the bit. For yours a plain narrow piece of latigo threaded between the leather where the chicago screw is and then through the bit ring and tied would probably suffice...otherwise you need to open the screw, slide the bit keeper loop on the leather and on the bit wing end and re-secure the screw tightly closed...
The keepers _do_ keep the bit in a consistent position, and this _is_ an issue for some horses. 
If it's just the help turning a greenie that you want, then use a full cheek and take your chances without using the keeper loops of getting caught on something (the bit-on-the-stirrup one is very real and a serious risk). _
Don't let the horse rub against anything at all...his head stays far away from any danger, including getting caught on you, your face or clothing if he wants a rub on his face._
Or you could just teach your horse from the ground to give consistently to the rein and use a plain egg-butt or loose ring. These kinds of bits come with various sized rings from small to large in size...that would be something to consider if you decide to purchase a new bit.

I don't quite understand the "if you use this then use a chin/slobber strap to stop pull-threw"... if you use a bit with a large enough "d-ring" or "o-ring" those things are difficult to have happen. I've actually seen slobber/chin strap on and the bit still pulled through the mouth, except now you have a real headache of a mess on your hands..._again my opinion._
If you are hauling that hard on your horses face to pull that bit or any bit threw their mouth you have some serious training issues to address first. That to me is a "dire emergent" situation...if you need it to happen,_ like life in danger!_
A bit is a means of communication that you need not knock the horse out with to get their attention and have them respond appropriately...it is supposed to be a soft communication between participants {horse & rider}

Honestly, I think you could use loops with your bridle as it is...it appears to have enough space below the screw to fit that loop in or yes, you could do a latigo tie too.
All is your decision and what you want as a owner and for "looks"...
If you don't have access to or own keepers take the headstall with you when you go to purchase some and try in the store to attach them with a sales persons help... will answer your questions immediately of "will it or won't it work"...

_Best of luck...and again "Amy" is a cutie...ENJOY!!_

_jmo..._


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks horselovinguy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I use my full cheek snaffle on both western and english bridles. My training bridle doesnt even have a nose band even though it looks more "English" in its style. Headstalls dont realy matter (unless its a specialized type bridle designed to work with a specialized bit and etc.) Unless youre showing, headstalls dont matter that much. Its just IMO an english bridle with a western saddle (and vise versa) just looks odd and mis matched but in function does'nt realy matter that much. I mean Parade bridles have nose bands. They just look like more of a fancy western bridle with a fancy (made to match) nose band. English style but Western in design. You can use any type of bit on them though a curb is more common. 

Now some Western bridles do not have throat latches, I like throat latches for various reasons be it a western bridle or not. Esp when I have snaffle bits on them. 

Most horses (at least in my experiences) dont even know the difference in head stalls (between western or english unless you use the cavesson tightly) and they dont care in style at all. I have outfitted a "western" bridle with a nose band (cavesson) by simply removing a cavesson from an old english bridle. so talk about a modgepoge of headstalls. lol. More important is that it fits well, is not rotted, and does not cause pain. The bit should also fit well and not be hindered, or have sharp places or places that can pinch. Tie it on with a rope for that matter and if all of the above applies then it doesnt matter. (when I was a kid i made a bridle with braided bailing twine, crude...yes, but it served it purpose. it even had a brow band and a throat latch. I would have made my indiginous ancesters proud.  Of course it was made to fit only my pony but when you dont have a "real" bridle (excpet for the ugly half wire and half rigged leather peice of crap that came with him.) then you make due untill you saved enough money to buy a real bridle. Trust me......he never knew the difference nor cared, but then again he was a well used pony used to everything a kid could throw at him. .


Now saddles are another story.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Sounds like she's used to both so I doubt it really matters. The only issue would be the noseband/lack thereof and the bit choice.

I would focus on finding the right bit and make sure everything is adjusted properly and leave it at that.

Find out if she's better at neck reining/direct reining and use that for starters. That is more important than tack.

As far as using English stuff with Western you can do what you want as long as everything fits/works properly just expect some odd looks


----------

